# Sponsor Letter - UK Spouse Visa



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Would be really grateful if anyone could critique my sponsor letter for my wife's spouse visa application. 
I've based it on the <snip> example.
Do I need to include the details of skype call logs etc or would that be part of my wife's letter?

To the Entry Clearance Officer: 

I am pleased to sponsor XXX’s application for settlement in the UK on the basis of our marriage.

I am a British citizen and the husband of XXX. I am currently employed as a Humanities Teacher, a position I have held since June 2014. I wish to support XXX’s application on the basis of my personal savings.

XXX and I first met when we were both employed as English teachers in Ulsan, South Korea in August 2010. We then lived together in Korea until August 2012. Subsequently we travelled around Asia, Europe and the USA together in 2012 and 2013. Since then, I have lived in the UK and XXXin the US (from September 2013 until present).

We were engaged when I visited XXX in the USA in December 2013. On my last visit to the US, we were married at a civil ceremony in XXX’s home state of Washington on July 8th, 2014. 

Our hope for the future is to permanently settle in the United Kingdom and live our lives together there.

I have referred extensively to your “Appendix FM-SE” and have attached all the evidence specified to meet the financial requirements using my personal savings. 

We will initially live with my parents in their home in XXXtown West Yorkshire while we look for our own property. My parents own their home and I have included the relevant listing from the Land Registry along with an Independent Property Inspection Report and council tax bill to show this.

As evidence of on-going contact and intervening devotion, I have attached Facebook and Skype call logs between us. I have included evidence of holidays and visits together through photographs. I have also included evidence of my flight tickets to visit XXX in the USA during our time living apart.

The other required supporting material will be provided by XXX. I hope you find these materials satisfactory and can proceed with issuing XXX's entry clearance upon receipt of her application and supporting materials. 

Of course if you need further information, please let me know by phone or email as listed at the start of this letter.


Kind regards,


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

To add, I have then listed an inventory of all the attached documents underneath "Kind Regards."


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A bit wordy. If your application is straightforward (e.g. no prior divorce, children from previous relationships, refused visa/entry etc), then you don't need to repeat what's in your application. Just concentrate on relationship history, why you think your relationship will be subsisting such as common interest, belief etc, and why you have decided to settle in UK (don't mention financial/career reasons which will make you an economic migrant). Just explain any specific areas that need clarifying, such as pressure of work limiting opportunities for travel. 
It should be 'Dear Entry Clearance Officer' and 'Yours sincerely'.


----------



## v15ben (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for your advice, Joppa.
I've cut down the word count and focused on our relationship history and future plans in the UK.

Is being closer to family/friends and wanting to continue our hobbies of travel, photography, outdoor pursuits and a passion for learning about history a clear enough explanation for our reasons of wanting to be in the UK? 

Should I also mention the obvious - our desire to live together, build a life and not continue having to live thousands of miles apart?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that sounds reasonable.


----------

